# Bajar voltaje batería, aprovechar voltaje linea telefónica



## vmalvare (Ago 4, 2007)

Hola a todos :

    Tengo dos dudas

   1era.- tengo una bateria de dos volts y 25 amperes, necesito bajar el voltaje a 1.4 a 1.5 voltios,
    para alimentar a una grabadora digital, que usa una sola pila AA, le instale una resistencia de 4,700,000 ohms y me bajo el voltaje a 1.36 volts, pero no alcanza a prender la grabadora, no se si me haya limitado el consumo de corriente tambien, la grabadora, al medirle con un multimetro los miliamperios que consume de corriente son entre 500 y 600 miliamperes, que debo hacer cambiar la resistencia, por otra del mismo ohmiaje, pero mas watts ?

2ada.- Como puedo diseñar un dispositivo, para aprovechar el voltaje que existe en la linea telefonica, para cargar la bateria, antes mencionada ? el voltaje en la linea en con telefono colgado es 48 voltios y 1 ampere , con telefono descolgado baja a 8 volts y al sonar los picos de voltaje llegan a 80 voltios, tendria que ser un reductor de voltaje de 48 volts a 1.5 - 2 volts , pero que cuando se descolgara el telefono, cortara el suministro de corriente hacia la pila, para que no afectara la comunicacion (un tipo relay) que al detectar bajo voltaje interrumpa la carga, y que cuando suene siga limitando el voltaje a 1.5 a 2 volts, para evitar quemar la pila por sobre voltaje.

Agradezco de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 4, 2007)

a la 1ª pregunta:busca en el foro que hay infinidad de respuestas a la pregunta

a la 2ª pregunta: ¿ quien te ha dicho que hay 1 Amperio? 
si colocas una R de 1K te baja a 20V (siempre valores aproximados) 
si colocas una R de 330 te baja a 12V
Si colocas una de 150 te baja a 8 v
¿ todo esto te dice algo?

La corriente alterna son los mismos 48V dando vueltecitas (alterna) 
No intentes inventar, Busca. Los teléfonos aprovechan todas esas corrientes para limentar su memoria interna y funcionamiento. ¿donde se enchufa una cabina? Esas fuentes ya estan diseñadas y requeteprobadas.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Ago 4, 2007)

Te imaginas si tuvierasmos 1A?? el tamaño de la fuente que tendria la telefonica!! y la fuente gratis que tendriamos nosotros 

Por cierto, la bateria es de 2V y 25A?? es raro ese valor, nunca vi una de menos de 6V.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Tamaño de la fuente de las telefonicas (Usan varias en paralelo y ademas baterias)

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/ps/tps/tps_product.asp?pcid=1&psid=2

Saludos


----------



## vmalvare (Ago 6, 2007)

Hola, muchas gracias por sus respuestas


    A ver si he entendido ?  estuve buscando en los foros respecto a mi primera pregunta y
    segun interprete  la ley de ohm, mis calculos son los que a continuacion detallo :


   voltaje de bateria  2 volts ,  voltaje deseado  1.5  volts   consumo grabador digital  500 ma

   R=2.0 v- 1.5v / .5 amp.        R=0.5v / 0.5mA          R=1 ohm

   watts de la resistencia       watt= 0.5v x  0.5 amp         watt = 0.25

  he probado con una resistencia de 1 Ohm de 1/4 de watt  y con una de 1 Ohm y 1/2 watt

   la resistencia la he colocado en serie en el cable positivo y no a bajado ni un milivolt, he sacado l

   bien los calculos y la conexion, o tengo algun error?

  En cuanto a la segunda pregunta que hice aun, no he podido constatar los datos que publique en mi primera pregunta, en cuanto tenga oportunidad, los revisare.

   De antemano , muchas gracias a sus contestaciones.


----------

